# NEWMEN ADVANCED SL Sattelstütze



## MG (25. Januar 2017)

Hier geht es um die NEWMEN ADVANCED SL Sattelstützen (alle Durchmesser)


----------



## DasMatze (7. März 2017)

Ich habe einen etwas verkorksten Körperbau und werd jetzt statt der gefühlt zu langen XL Rahmen auf L wechseln... Problem wird da der Stützenauszug.

Was wird die minimale Einstecktiefe der 430mm Stütze sein? 9cm wie von deinen alten Produkten bekannt - sprich 3cm effektiv mehr Stützenauszug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MG (15. März 2017)

DasMatze schrieb:


> Ich habe einen etwas verkorksten Körperbau und werd jetzt statt der gefühlt zu langen XL Rahmen auf L wechseln... Problem wird da der Stützenauszug.
> 
> Was wird die minimale Einstecktiefe der 430mm Stütze sein? 9cm wie von deinen alten Produkten bekannt - sprich 3cm effektiv mehr Stützenauszug?


Unser min. sind 100mm.


----------



## Blaubarschbub (22. März 2017)

Wollte eine ordern, ist bei bc aber nicht mal mehr gelistet  (zumindest heute). Any news?


----------



## [email protected] (22. März 2017)

MG schrieb:


> *Hallo zusammen,
> aus fertigungstechnischen Gründen können wir die TeXtreme Faser an unserer Sattelstütze nicht verwenden.
> Deshalb kommt die Stütze ausschließlich in UD Faser.
> Das Gewicht und die Stabilität bleibt davon unberührt.
> ...


Beim Lenker ist die UD Version ja ein bißchen schwerer. Bei der Sattelstütze bleibt das Gewicht aber gleich?
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Preis der Sattelstütze aus? Bleibt der auch gleich? Beim Lenker ist die UD Version ja deutlich günstiger als die TeXtreme Version.
R2 bike gibt für die Sattelstütze Mai 2017 an. Wie realistisch ist dieser Termin denn?


----------



## MG (23. März 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Beim Lenker ist die UD Version ja ein bißchen schwerer. Bei der Sattelstütze bleibt das Gewicht aber gleich?
> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Preis der Sattelstütze aus? Bleibt der auch gleich? Beim Lenker ist die UD Version ja deutlich günstiger als die TeXtreme Version.
> R2 bike gibt für die Sattelstütze Mai 2017 an. Wie realistisch ist dieser Termin denn?


Die UD Version des Lenkers ist schwerer, dafür kostet der Lenker nur UVP 119,-€
Die TeXtreme Version des Lenkers wird aber nochmal um ca. 20 Gramm leichter als momentan angegeben.
Das Gewicht und der Preis bei der Stütze in UD bleibt wie er ist, die TeXtreme Version bei der Stütze wird es leider aus technischen Gründen nicht geben.
Im Mai sind die Stützen auf jeden Fall lieferbar.


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2017)

Gibts denn schon Bilder der UD Version? Entweder von der Sattelstütze oder vom Lenker?


----------



## MG (1. April 2017)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gibts denn schon Bilder der UD Version? Entweder von der Sattelstütze oder vom Lenker?


Ab Mitte nächster Woche


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2017)

Auf der Such nach einer neuen Sattelstütze (27,2) für mein Straßenradl bin ich über die Newmen gestolpert.
Allerdings war für mich eine DI2 Integration wichtig.
Bei Syntace ist die nicht möglich, bzw. nur mit einem mehr schlecht als rechten Adapter.
Da die Newmen ja mit Syntace verwandt ist, habe ich per Kontaktformular bei Newmen angefragt ob ich in die Stütze den Di2 Akku integrieren kann.
Antwort kam auch prompt, dass es keine Montage Möglichkeit für Di2 Akku gäbe. 
Ich nachgehackt, ob überhaupt nicht möglich oder nur keine Halterung von Newmen.
Auf eine Antwort warte ich nun seit 6 Tagen.

Egal, hab mir die Stütze bestellt und selber ausprobiert.
Und siehe da, überhaupt kein Problem, funktioniert mit PRO und Ritchey Halterung. 










Und meine Stütze gibt es immerhin "in" TeXtreme.


----------



## MG (6. Juli 2017)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Auf der Such nach einer neuen Sattelstütze (27,2) für mein Straßenradl bin ich über die Newmen gestolpert.
> Allerdings war für mich eine DI2 Integration wichtig.
> Bei Syntace ist die nicht möglich, bzw. nur mit einem mehr schlecht als rechten Adapter.
> Da die Newmen ja mit Syntace verwandt ist, habe ich per Kontaktformular bei Newmen angefragt ob ich in die Stütze den Di2 Akku integrieren kann.
> ...


Hallo Tobsn,
Danke für die Rückmeldung. Wir werden uns die Adapter dann mal besorgen um sie uns genauer anzusehen.
Bez. der TeXtreme Stütze ...
.... da ist uns wohl eine durch gerutscht. Wenn das für Dich passt ist es ok, ansonsten tauschen wir die gegen eine mit UD Carbonfaser.
Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2017)

MG schrieb:


> Hallo Tobsn,
> Danke für die Rückmeldung. Wir werden uns die Adapter dann mal besorgen um sie uns genauer anzusehen...



Ne funzt wirklich problemlos mit den gängigen Adaptern.
Auch, dass wie bei Syntace angedeutet, der Flex beeinträchtigt wird ist kein Thema. Die Batterie ragt maximal 3cm über die mindest Einstecktiefe und hat im Rohr mehr als genug Platz. Bei mir ist die Batterie deutlich unter der Klemme.



MG schrieb:


> Bez. der TeXtreme Stütze ...
> .... da ist uns wohl eine durch gerutscht. Wenn das für Dich passt ist es ok, ansonsten tauschen wir die gegen eine mit UD Carbonfaser ..


Ich lass die UD Stütze "in" meinem TeXtreme Rahmen stecken.
Hoffe da rutscht nix durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas B. (21. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mir die Newmen-Sattelstütze für mein Trek Superfly gegönnt und bin sehr zufrieden. Design und Verarbeitung sind klasse. Das ist mein erstes Newmen-Teil, aber sicher nicht das letzte.


----------



## Quechua (24. Juli 2017)

Die Newmen 31.6er/430mm hat eine Thomson Elite Alustuetze an meinem Rennrad ersetzt. Gewicht war mit 205 gr. unter Herstellerangabe.
Ich habe sehr viel Kopfsteinpassagen und schlechte Strassen. Die Stuetze ist eine wahre Wohltat, sie filtert die Schlagspitzen hervorragend. Klare Empfehlung meinerseits!
Die Verarbeitung ist makellos, Klemmung arbeitet sehr gut.


----------



## Antholzer (10. August 2017)

Servus,

habe zwei Fragen zu der Stütze:
1. auf der Homepage steht sie ist für Carbon Gestelle bestens geeignet, heißt das für Hochoval Sattelgestell mit 7x9 absolut tauglich?
2. Darf die Stütze gekürzt werden? Habe aktuell einen Auszug von 250mm, bei der 31.6er sind dann 80mm Stützdenlänge überflüssig.
Habe dazu auch nichts auf der HP gesehen.
Danke schon mal für die Antwort 

Grüße

Hubert


----------



## Thomas B. (6. September 2017)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Oberteil für die Sattelstreben symmetrisch ist, d.h. es keine Richtung bei der Montage gibt? Ich hatte es einmal komplett auseinandernehmen müssen, da ich einen Sattel mit 7x10mm großen Sattelstreben montiert habe.

Danke!


----------



## MG (6. September 2017)

Antholzer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe zwei Fragen zu der Stütze:
> 1. auf der Homepage steht sie ist für Carbon Gestelle bestens geeignet, heißt das für Hochoval Sattelgestell mit 7x9 absolut tauglich?
> ...


2 x ja


----------



## MG (6. September 2017)

Thomas B. schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Oberteil für die Sattelstreben symmetrisch ist, d.h. es keine Richtung bei der Montage gibt? Ich hatte es einmal komplett auseinandernehmen müssen, da ich einen Sattel mit 7x10mm großen Sattelstreben montiert habe.
> 
> Danke!


Ja, ist symmetrisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunuel (16. Oktober 2017)

Hallo M.Grätz Team,wollte mir die Advanced SL Stütze(in 30,9 mm) für mein neues Bike (Carbon) anschafffen und dabei die Syntace Sattelstütze verwenden.Muss ich dabei mit Probleme rechnen beim klemmen oder kann ich unbedenklich zugreifen.


----------



## bunuel (16. Oktober 2017)

Sorry, meinte den Syntace Schnellspanner !


----------



## MG (16. Oktober 2017)

bunuel schrieb:


> Sorry, meinte den Syntace Schnellspanner !


Kommt ein bisschen an wie gut der Heben an der Klemme geschmiert ist.
Wenn allses gut geschmiert ist, dann bitte nicht so dolle zukneifen.
Wenn Schmutz dazwischen klebt, geht die Klemme schwerer und hat weniger Klemmkraft ... dann am besten säubern und nachschmieren.


----------



## SML (18. Oktober 2017)

ist die Sattelstütze auch in 25.4 mm geplant?


----------



## Ram970 (15. Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen Michi,

Reinhold Troll hat mir im letzen Quartal 2017 mein Bike RM Element kpl. mit deinen Komponenten aufgebaut.

Vor allem der LRS ist TOP, da hat Reinhold sich wieder selbst übertroffen, super präzise, steif und knapp 1400gr. leicht (29“, 25er Maulweite).

Das einzige was den Aufbau etwas trübt ist die Haltbarkeit der Markierungen auf deiner ADVANCED SL Sattelstütze, nach wenigen Einsätzen ist im beanspruchten Bereich bereits keine Markierung mehr zu sehen :-(.
Was können wir denn da machen ?

Gruß
Jürgen E.


----------



## madskatingcow (15. Januar 2018)

Wann ist die 31.6mm Sattelstütze wieder verfügbar?


----------



## Helius-FR (5. März 2018)

Ist die Stütze Kürzbar ?


----------



## Realdedo (19. Juni 2018)

Auf meinem Rahmen (Cube) ist ein Aufkleber, daß ich den Rahmen nicht in einem Montageständer "klemmen" darf.
Ist die Sattelstütze für Montagageständerklemmung "freigegeben"? (10 Kg Bike)


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (5. Juli 2018)

Wird es ggf. auch eine Variante der Sattelstütze mit Setback geben?


----------



## Thomas_FEM (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich habe mir an meinem XC-Bike einen neuen Sattel montiert. Nun reicht die 27.2x400 Ritchey WCS Stütze nicht mehr für die optimale Sitzposition. 
Meine derzeitige Wahl ist auf die Stütze von newmen gefallen, aber ich benötige noch ein Maß und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Wie groß ist der Abstand zwischen Min. Markierung und Auflagefläche für das Sattelgestell bei der 27.2x430 Stütze?

Sportliche Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MG (19. Juli 2018)

Thomas_FEM schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich habe mir an meinem XC-Bike einen neuen Sattel montiert. Nun reicht die 27.2x400 Ritchey WCS Stütze nicht mehr für die optimale Sitzposition.
> Meine derzeitige Wahl ist auf die Stütze von newmen gefallen, aber ich benötige noch ein Maß und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> ...


330mm


----------



## Thomas_FEM (20. Juli 2018)

MG schrieb:


> 330mm


Danke für die Info.
Ich bin noch etwas unsicher. Ein Freund hatte sich gerade Radon mit Newmen Komponenten gekauft und die Stütze hatte hier abweichende Werte. Die Gesamtlänge lag bei 400mm, die Min.-Markierung bei 120mm und die Nutzhöhe somit bei 280mm. Ich dachte das es nur die Modelle mit 350 und 430mm gibt!
Oder werden für den OEM Bereich noch andere Modelle angeboten?

(Ein Foto mit Maßband wäre gut !)


----------



## MG (20. Juli 2018)

Thomas_FEM schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Ich bin noch etwas unsicher. Ein Freund hatte sich gerade Radon mit Newmen Komponenten gekauft und die Stütze hatte hier abweichende Werte. Die Gesamtlänge lag bei 400mm, die Min.-Markierung bei 120mm und die Nutzhöhe somit bei 280mm. Ich dachte das es nur die Modelle mit 350 und 430mm gibt!
> Oder werden für den OEM Bereich noch andere Modelle angeboten?
> 
> (Ein Foto mit Maßband wäre gut !)


Für OE Kunden gibt es auch Stützen mit abweichenden Maßen.


----------



## Realdedo (21. Juli 2018)

Realdedo schrieb:


> Auf meinem Rahmen (Cube) ist ein Aufkleber, daß ich den Rahmen nicht in einem Montageständer "klemmen" darf.
> Ist die Sattelstütze für Montagageständerklemmung "freigegeben"? (10 Kg Bike)




Hallo Newmen,

eine kurze Antwort in meine Richtung wäre schön....


----------



## MG (22. Juli 2018)

Realdedo schrieb:


> Hallo Newmen,
> 
> eine kurze Antwort in meine Richtung wäre schön....


Ja, das ist kein Problem


----------



## Portunuss (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe eine Stütze die etwas stärker zerkratzt ist.

Gibt es einen Tipp wie man dies nicht ganz so auffällig beseitigen kann? Oder retuschieren kann?


----------



## Ram970 (7. November 2018)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 686018 Guten Morgen Michi,
> 
> Reinhold Troll hat mir im letzen Quartal 2017 mein Bike RM Element kpl. mit deinen Komponenten aufgebaut.
> 
> ...



Guten Abend Michi,
Leider habe ich auf meine Frage diesbezüglich von dir noch keine Antwort erhalten. 
Wahrscheinlich hattest du in dieser Zeit viel wichtigere Dinge zu tun und ist auch durchaus verständlich! 
Nichts desto trotz  handelt es sich hier um eine hochpreisige Sattelstütze die qualitativ in diesem Bereich etwas Nachholbedarf hat. Ist hier eine Veränderung vorgesehen?
Bei deinem freundlichen Marktbegleiter  „Sy....e“, liegt die Skalierung unter einem Klarlack, das ist deutlich widerstandsfähiger. 
An meinem 301er fahre ich eine Sy...e Sattelstütze aus Carbon, die ist nunmehr seit 3 Jahren im Einsatz und man sieht die Skalierung noch sehr deutlich.  
Wäre prima wenn wir gemeinsam mit Reinhold Troll eine Lösung fänden.


----------



## ollo (3. Dezember 2018)

Hallo in die Runde, wie stark ist der Flex im vergleich zu einer thomson 31,6 . Meine leonardi racing hat mich im hardtail durch den flex mächtig genervt..... Knick knack   und die thomson ist zwar ruhig aber 2 cm zu kurz , langfristig geht das auf den Rahmen. Am liebsten wäre mir eine newmen in 450 mm


----------



## Ram970 (4. Dezember 2018)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Michi,
> Leider habe ich auf meine Frage diesbezüglich von dir noch keine Antwort erhalten.
> Wahrscheinlich hattest du in dieser Zeit viel wichtigere Dinge zu tun und ist auch durchaus verständlich!
> Nichts desto trotz  handelt es sich hier um eine hochpreisige Sattelstütze die qualitativ in diesem Bereich etwas Nachholbedarf hat. Ist hier eine Veränderung vorgesehen?
> ...



Für alle Forumsleser.
... wir haben zusammen eine gute Lösung für mein Problem gefunden.
Top! Vielen Dank an Newmen für euer Entgegenkommen/eurem Vorschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quechua (4. Dezember 2018)

ollo schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde, wie stark ist der Flex im vergleich zu einer thomson 31,6 . Meine leonardi racing hat mich im hardtail durch den flex mächtig genervt..... Knick knack   und die thomson ist zwar ruhig aber 2 cm zu kurz , langfristig geht das auf den Rahmen. Am liebsten wäre mir eine newmen in 450 mm


Ici kann dir den Vergleich zwischen der Thomson und der Newmen geben, am Rennrad. Da sind mir mir der Alustütze auf Kopfsteinpflaster immer die Blomben rausgefallen, mir der Newmen geht es. Da ich aber verschiedene Stützen fahre, komme ich zu den Schluss, dass bei den Carbonstützen der Komfort wesentlich durch geringe Durchmesser erhöht wird, also zb 27.2. Einen sehr stark wahrnehmbaren Flex stelle ich nicht fest.


----------



## ollo (5. Dezember 2018)

Quechua" data-source="post: 15627116"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> Ici kann dir den Vergleich zwischen der Thomson und der Newmen geben, am Rennrad. Da sind mir mir der Alustütze auf Kopfsteinpflaster immer die Blomben rausgefallen, mir der Newmen geht es. Da ich aber verschiedene Stützen fahre, komme ich zu den Schluss, dass bei den Carbonstützen der Komfort wesentlich durch geringe Durchmesser erhöht wird, also zb 27.2. Einen sehr stark wahrnehmbaren Flex stelle ich nicht fest.



ok vielen Dank für Deine Antwort 
Der Flex den ich nicht mehr haben will oder zumindest nicht mehr so stark, entsteht durch den weiten Auszug (290-300mm) und dem entsprechenden Hebel. Da ist die Thomson ruhiger aber leider zu kurz um bis unter das tiefgezogene Unterrohr zu kommen. Mit der Leonardi racing hab ich zwar die richtige Länge aber die Stütze ist auch noch in der Mitte Konifiziert und biegt sich dadurch mehr und fängt das knacken an. Und noch eine Stütze die dann nachher wieder in der Restekiste verschwindet wollte ich nicht kaufen. Wahrscheinlich liegt die Newmen zwischen der Thomson und der Leonardi


----------



## 4you2 (6. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe zufällig bemerkt, dass bei meinem im November bestellten Radon Jealous 10.0 2019 die Sattelstütze vom Hersteller getauscht wurde.
Darüber bin ich ziemlich angep....!
Bleibt abzuwarten welche Newmen-Komponenten bis KW13 auch nicht den Weg zu mir finden.

"Fast zur gleichen Zeit kam dann noch ein Problem mit der Newmen Sattelstütze dazu, diese kann bei einem seitlich zweifach geschlitzten Rahmen wie unserem Jealous brechen, da sie wechselnde Wandstärken hat. Daher haben wir aus Sicherheitsgründen bei allen Jealous Modellen auf die Race Face Next gewechselt. Diese ist in der Tat ca. 20 Gramm schwerer, von der Qualität her aber aus unserer Sicht durchaus ebenbürtig."

Jetzt würde ich mich natürlich über eine Stellungsnahme vom Newmen-Team freuen, da ich seit Jahren an allen bikes Sy..... (Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker) fahre und die Advanced SL Sattelstütze ggfs. nachrüste.
Danke im Voraus,
Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Affekopp (6. Februar 2019)

4you2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe zufällig bemerkt, dass bei meinem im November bestellten Radon Jealous 10.0 2019 die Sattelstütze vom Hersteller getauscht wurde.
> Darüber bin ich ziemlich angep....!
> Bleibt abzuwarten welche Newmen-Komponenten bis KW13 auch nicht den Weg zu mir finden.
> ...



Zu was benötigst du eine Stellungnahme, was in den „...(Gänsefüßchen)...“ nicht erläutert wurde?


----------



## feedyourhead (7. Februar 2019)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Zu was benötigst du eine Stellungnahme, was in den „...(Gänsefüßchen)...“ nicht erläutert wurde?


Interessant für andere Kunden wäre z.B. für welche Arten von Klemmungen die Stütze geeignet ist.
Gibst nur bei seitlichen Schlitzen Probleme oder auch bei zweifacher Schlitzung schräg vorne (Specialized) usw.
Gibt ja alle möglichen Ausführungen.


----------



## 4you2 (7. Februar 2019)

Das trifft meinen Punkt!
Wieso sollte ich ein Produkt, insbesondere eine Carbon Sattelstütze kaufen, wenn sie zwar einen werbewirksamen Dauertest überragend besteht, aber mich (74Kg) und mein Radon nicht?
Newmen und Radon dürfen das Problem unter sich disputieren.
Ich bleibe bei Syntace Carbon und DT Swiss 240s, die lassen mich sorglos biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bedi (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo Newmen-Fans! 
Ich möchte mir ein möglichst cleanes Bike aufbauen und dabei die Funktion nicht außer acht lassen.
Funktionell bin ich von allen Newmen-Produkten überzeugt... und daher meine Frage:
Lassen bei der Stütze die Label entfernen oder sind sie unter dem Klarlack? 
Danke für eure Unterstützung und noch einen schönen Abend! 
Bedi


----------



## homerjay (20. Mai 2019)

Nur mal so: Die Newmen ist nicht die einzige Carbonstütze, die wechselnde Wandstärken hat und in Fahrtrichtung gesehen vorne und hinten deutlich dicker ist als an den Seiten. Ich könnte mit vorstellen, daß seitlich geschlitzte Rahmen auch bei anderen Stützen Probleme machen.


----------



## Bedi (20. Mai 2019)

Danke dir für deine Antwort!
Bei verstärkten Carbon-Sattelstützen fällt mir noch die Syntace P6 Hifelx und die Ritchey WCS Trail ein.
Kennst du noch andere? 
Danke dir für deine Hilfe!
Bedi


----------



## feedyourhead (21. Mai 2019)

Was verstehst Du unter


Bedi schrieb:


> verstärkten Carbon-Sattelstützen


?


----------



## Bedi (21. Mai 2019)

Die Newmen sowie die Syntace P6 Hifelx und die Ritchey WCS Trail (andere kenne ich leider nicht) haben keinen gleichbleibenden Querschnitt des Rohres.
Sie sind im hinteren sowie in vorderen Bereich des Sattelrohres verstärkt was meiner Meinung zur Aufnahme der Biegekräfte durchaus sinnvoll ist. 
Ich hoffe es ist verständlich erklärt...
Bedi


----------



## Tiri (19. Juni 2019)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne die Schrauben in schwarz austauschen. Kann mir jemand sagen welche ich da benötige? ‍♀️ danke schön


----------



## Laktathunter (27. November 2019)

Hallo Newmen Team,

lassen sich die Decals der Stütze im Kopfberiech irgendwie entfernen?


----------



## deathmetal (13. Februar 2020)

Hätte eine Frage zur Verstellbarkeit des Sattels. 
Kann man bei der Stütze den kompletten Verstellweg des Sattels nutzen wie es bei einer Syntace P6 der Fall ist oder begrenzt die obere Klemmplatte den Verstellbereich des Sattels?

Danke schon mal


----------



## feedyourhead (8. Februar 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Interessant für andere Kunden wäre z.B. für welche Arten von Klemmungen die Stütze geeignet ist.
> Gibst nur bei seitlichen Schlitzen Probleme oder auch bei zweifacher Schlitzung schräg vorne (Specialized) usw.
> Gibt ja alle möglichen Ausführungen.


Weiß hier irgendjemand mehr?

Wär schon interessant für welche Klemmungen die Stütze geeignet ist.
Kann ich sie am Epic verbauen mit seitlich vorne geschlitztem Sitzrohr?

Ein Rückruf, hier auch eine seitlich gerissene gefunden, aber keinerlei Info welche Klemmungen geeignet sind?

In der Anleitung hab ich nichts dazu gefunden, nur dass "Schäden durch Unfall" vom Crash Replacement ausgenommen sind.


----------



## MG (9. Februar 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Weiß hier irgendjemand mehr?
> 
> Wär schon interessant für welche Klemmungen die Stütze geeignet ist.
> Kann ich sie am Epic verbauen mit seitlich vorne geschlitztem Sitzrohr?
> ...


Unsere Stützen sind inzwischen mit allen Klemmungen kompatibel.
Alle Klemmungen heißt, egal wie viele klemmschlitze und egal wie positioniert.

Bei den ersten Stützen kam es vor, dass das Stützenrohr durch die Klemmung beschädigt wurde. Bei Front- und Heckklemmschlitzen kam das nicht vor.


Wie gesagt, die Stützen sind inzwischen verstärkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (15. Februar 2021)

MG schrieb:


> Unsere Stützen sind inzwischen mit allen Klemmungen kompatibel.
> Alle Klemmungen heißt, egal wie viele klemmschlitze und egal wie positioniert.
> 
> Bei den ersten Stützen kam es vor, dass das Stützenrohr durch die Klemmung beschädigt wurde. Bei Front- und Heckklemmschlitzen kam das nicht vor.
> ...


Super, danke für die Antwort.
Noch eine kurze Frage dazu:
Es befinden sich keine Stützen dieser ersten Serie mehr im Umlauf (Händler)?
Konkret gehts mir um die (OEM?) Stützen bei bike components mit dem Zusatz Werkstattverpackung.


----------



## LuttiX (18. Februar 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Konkret gehts mir um die (OEM?) Stützen bei bike components mit dem Zusatz Werkstattverpackung.



Hab so eine Stütze von BC seit gestern im Einsatz (30,9 x 400mm). Inwie weit die Stütze von der Klemmung betroffen ist, kann ich nicht wirklich sagen. Die Stütze macht auf jeden Fall einen sehr, sehr hochwertigen Eindruck... Der Flex ist angenehm aber auch nicht zu stark. Preis/Leistung erstmal Top! Bin gespannt ob sich die Stütze auf Dauer am MTB bewährt. Hatte bei anderen Produkten bereits Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit/Verarbeitung.


----------



## feedyourhead (18. Februar 2021)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Hab so eine Stütze von BC seit gestern im Einsatz (30,9 x 400mm). Inwie weit die Stütze von der Klemmung betroffen ist, kann ich nicht wirklich sagen. Die Stütze macht auf jeden Fall einen sehr, sehr hochwertigen Eindruck... Der Flex ist angenehm aber auch nicht zu stark. Preis/Leistung erstmal Top! Bin gespannt ob sich die Stütze auf Dauer am MTB bewährt. Hatte bei anderen Produkten bereits Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit/Verarbeitung.


Ja ich hatte auch 2 Stück hier. Die erste hatte eine fette Welle in der Oberfläche im Klemmbereich (ca. 15cm lang) die ging direkt zurück, die zweite schiefe Logos, kleine Lacknase und war im runden Bereich der Gestellaufnahme etwas unsauber gefertigt.
Die hab ich aber dann behalten, weils hauptsächlich optische Mängel sind.

Abgesehen davon bin ich zufrieden damit. Für den Preis (99,99 Eur) konkurrenzlos (Procraft wär da noch ein Kandidat aber vermutlich deutlich weniger stabil) aber fast 200 Euro würd ich dafür nicht ausgeben.


----------



## LuttiX (19. Februar 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> (Procraft wär da noch ein Kandidat aber vermutlich deutlich weniger stabil)


 Procraft hatte ich auch schon. Ist an der Verschraubung/Klemmung gebrochen. Insgesamt von der Verarbeitung kein Vergleich zur jetzigen Newmen.


----------



## feedyourhead (19. Februar 2021)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Procraft hatte ich auch schon. Ist an der Verschraubung/Klemmung gebrochen. Insgesamt von der Verarbeitung kein Vergleich zur jetzigen Newmen.


Vielleicht kannst du dazu kurz was im Procraft Erfahrungs Thread schreiben:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungen-mit-procraft-prc-komponenten.615478/


----------



## biketiger2 (26. April 2021)

MG schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Stützen sind inzwischen verstärkt.


Ist das auch der Grund für das hohe Gewicht von 250g für 27,2x430 bei einer Stütze die ich in der Hand hatte ? Das ist ja schon heftig.


----------



## Roland_MTB (5. November 2022)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ist die Stütze Kürzbar ?


Sorry für das Leichenfleddern, aber mich würde das auch interessieren. Kennt jemamd die Antwort?


----------



## ollo (11. November 2022)

Roland_MTB schrieb:


> Sorry für das Leichenfleddern, aber mich würde das auch interessieren. Kennt jemamd die Antwort?


die Antwort ist zu 95% auf der / den Herstellerseiten zu finden.... Auszug aus der Anleitung von Newmen


----------



## Roland_MTB (11. Dezember 2022)

Du hast recht, keine Ahnung, warum ich das nicht selbst gesehen habe. Mea cupla und danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

